# Dectomax and Levimasole SAFE???



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey guys. We started using these wormers on our farm during the summer when our other wormer stopped being effective. My question is now it is time to start breeding and I want to make sure that these are safe for pregnant does. I've checked a few sites online and it seems that they are but, I would rather get the opinion of someone who has used these wormers. The new wormer routine has made a tremendous difference in our animals and I would like to continue using these. Does anyone have any experience with these during breeding and pregnancy? I appreciate your input.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

To add to top post. 
Is there certain times during pregnancy that I should avoid deworming. We have had an extremely wet year here we have had to deworm every couple weeks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Dectomax is ok but not sure about Levamisole. I would not worm on a schedule. Only when needed. If parasites get resistant to Levamisole, you have nowhere to go.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I believe Levamasole (Prohibit) is not safe for pregnant does.

I agree about not worming on schedule. We have soggy springs and summers, I so deal with worm issues 3 of the 4 seasons of the year. I always make sure to fecal every week or so before I use any worm medications.


----------

